# what to make with 2x6's



## nate22 (Jul 12, 2010)

I have a lot of 2×6's left over from making furniture. They are like 2 feet long. I am tring to figure out what to make with them. I have like a 100 of them. What is something good to make out of them.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Planter box or planter bench. Just a thought.
Table top and shelf for a coffee table.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Stumpy Nubs ran a tubafore (2×4) contest, a while back. If you do a LJ search for "tubafore", you'll get the project posts of the entrees.


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

a warm fire


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## RiverWood (Nov 4, 2010)

I have found that step stools are very popular. I use the 2x for the sides and a better quality wood for the steps. I dilute some paint (faux milk paint) for the sides and put a nice finish on the steps. Everyone seems to like them and its a great way to use up some scrap.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Adirondack chairs for the grandkids


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Crates!
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/73666


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

end tables.


----------



## 1yeldud1 (Jan 26, 2010)

I tore down a house i purchased and the house contained 2 by 8 rafters (yellow pine) almost perfect. I saved almost every one and decided to make a couple of work benches. I bolted and glued them together to make 2 work benches - one 3 foot by 4 foot and one about 24 inches by 5 foot long. They worked great I had 2 steel tables that I mounted them on and they are rock solid - just a thought


----------



## jm8 (Jan 26, 2012)

Lumber Joe, I like your thinking.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

made me look…ottoman sits about 16" high (with cushions). certainly leg material there and most likely rails as well. I'd start with looking up cheap standard cushion sizes and build from there (you will not need all the 24" but at least you won't feel so bad by burning what is left).

I can measure my sofa if you want…you'll only get legs there but…


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I think this coffee table could be built using his left overs.
http://ana-white.com/2012/10/plans/updated-tryde-coffee-table-pocket-holes


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Workbench.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Chairs.


----------

